# 20 miles north of Omaha



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Got up this AM and about fell over. They said rain/snow, but this? Omaha has more, some places 3+. We had something like the 5th coolest summer on record. Wet too. Mowed every week. Great for plants, flowers, and grass. Cannot remember anything this early. If this is any indicator of the season to come.....YEEEHA!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That looks great. About the same in the northeast. Cool wet weather. I hope we get a storm before halloween like last year. We got a frost advisory for tommorow morning, going down to About 32!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You guys are scaring me. 

We get anything like that and I'm going to be real happy my contracts don't start 'til Nov 1. 

Probably start getting stuff ready this week, but I don't have a thing even close to ready right now.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

yea mark i understand where you are coming from


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm still mowing, my plows are sitting about 3 hours away. Hope we don't get another October storm like a couple years ago!


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Same here still mowing but I got 1 left to get ready and im set... I lost sleep last night thinking of the snow!!!  but hey i can wait.. I GUESS!!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This is way too early. 

The majority of our contracts start Nov 15, but more and more are specing "first to last snowfall" of the season.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

Holy Crap!!!! Im headin to pick up the blade this morning an get it ready to go...i have work to do on it and after seeing this on OCTOBER 11th !!!!!!!!!! I pumped already......good luck guys.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW!! I am glad I spent all day yesterday digging out the plows and changing fluids.

Seems like this might be a great year! Good luck everybody

Bossman


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

Got an inch or so Saturday... 1 to 3 tomorrow xysport


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh man am i envious, we had some snow on sept 26th. but now its up in the 60s again and raining. i'm not very happy to say the least lol


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

mvhauler;823655 said:


> Got up this AM and about fell over. They said rain/snow, but this? Omaha has more, some places 3+. We had something like the 5th coolest summer on record. Wet too. Mowed every week. Great for plants, flowers, and grass. Cannot remember anything this early. If this is any indicator of the season to come.....YEEEHA!


Nice man...I hope your rite for all of us.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

damm!!! that's only about 100 miles away...nothing like that here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;824205 said:


> This is way too early.
> 
> The majority of our contracts start Nov 15, but more and more are specing "first to last snowfall" of the season.


Ooh, no likey that kind of wording.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

can we now end this global warming scam


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is madness.......


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

good for you man...never bad to see snow


----------

